# Peeing on OUR bed



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Our almost 4 month old Vizsla has been sleeping in our bed for the past 3 weeks most nights. She still sleeps in her crate just fine but since it's been getting colder here in MA we feel she would be more warm and comfortable in our bed with us. 

3 nights ago as we were settling in she jumped onto the bed and bumped her head onto the window sill and immediately started to pee. We told her "NO" and rushed her outside. We thought that it was just a reaction to her hitting her head...maybe she got spooked. But it happened again last night and then again just a few minutes ago. I have read that this is a sign on dominance. 

Needless to say she will be sleeping in her crate tonight...but what should we do?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Have a Vet make sure there isn't a urinary tract infection. This can cause it too.

However, try this if it happens again. Mop up the wee with paper towels, take wet papers towels and puppy out to the correct area, place paper down, when puppy sniffs it....lot's of praise, treats or whatever makes your puppy happy.


----------



## dfnagy (Sep 30, 2011)

4 months is still a young dog so you will still have the odd accident now and then. We have a 11 month V and the peeing problems are getting less and less. Now the only time she pees in the house is when a visiter come when makes her really excited. So we usally send her out the back yard. 

We don't have any problems with peeing on the bed because we don't allow her into the bedroom. Which she knows but occasionally tries to sneak in.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

The first time may have been an accident--she's still a baby, really. The next couple of times may have been because she could still smell remnants of her original accident. I assume you immediately pulled off the soiled bedding, but did you also clean the mattress?

Jasper had an accident on the bed once when he was only about 2.5 months. I poured a ton of Nature's Miracle cleaner over the soiled part of the sheets and washed them right away. I also thoroughly soaked that spot of the mattress with cleaner, even though I didn't think the urine made it down to it through the comforter and sheets--dog's have much better noses then we do. It meant that I had to sleep on the couch one night while it was drying, but he never had an accident on the bed again.

I really don't think she's trying to dominate you in this situation, but might just be confused. She peed there once (albeit on accident), so maybe she's allowed to keep doing it. She's still a baby, really, so a couple more accidents might still be in her future.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Agree with the above and that you don't need to worry that she's trying to show that she's the boss. You may need to use a stronger cleaner as redrover suggested...remember that their sense of smell is about 100,000x stronger than a human's and if they smell urine they are likely to soil again.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Personally I would not have let her sleep in your bed so early.
Keep her in her crate until she matures, at least over a year.
The crate is her sanctuary she won't dare pee in there. If she does then she may have an infection which should be looked after.
She could be marking on your bed or not.

Kian had an accident on our bed once. We got home very late from work, we let him out of his crate, he was happy to see us, jumped on the bed and was jumping up and down and then he peed by accident. One quick "NO", picked him up, threw him out.
We then used a scent remover and then washed the linens.

As cute as she is you need to remember she is till young and will have accidents. Keep her in crate for now. You will know when the time is right. Personally I don't think it's now. Just my opinion.
Good luck.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. We have been keeping her in her crate most nights but sometimes we do let her in the bed with us. The peeing hasn't happened since I originally posted so I think it was just a freak thing. Or maybe we didn't clean the mattress as well as we though the first time.


----------

